# Summerdale, AL - F pup, Baldwin county



## gsdcentral

> Quote: Our shelter has a full blooded (she looks like) female GSD puppy for adoption or rescue. If your interested, please let me know ASAP. I will have pictures available later today. There is nothing wrong with her, but she is shy.
> 
> Tiffany A. Long
> Baldwin County Animal Control Center
> 15050 County Road 49
> Summerdale, AL 36580
> (251)972-6834 phone
> (251)972-6828 fax
> [email protected]
> http://www.baldwincountyanimalcontrol.petfinder.org







































Tiffany also said they had a little trouble photographing her but her ears do stand up.


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: AL, Baldwin county, F pup*

I just can't take her right now, got too much on my plate and trying to get some adopted.


----------



## TESS

*Re: AL, Baldwin county, F pup*

AAAWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!
Cutie Pie!!!!!!!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: AL, Baldwin county, F pup*

I just want to kiss that face.
She is a cutie..


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: AL, Baldwin county, F pup*

She is cute. I'm going to put out a few feelers to people who have inquired about one of mine.


----------



## ncgsdmom

*Re: AL, Baldwin county, F pup*

She is just adorable!


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: AL, Baldwin county, F pup*

Bump for the cutey


----------



## sravictor

*Re: AL, Baldwin county, F pup*

bump again!


----------



## Sampson's girl

*Re: AL, Baldwin county, F pup*

bump pretty baby


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: AL, Baldwin county, F pup*

Up you go


----------



## pamela berger

*Re: AL, Baldwin county, F pup*

no longer on the site


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: AL, Baldwin county, F pup*

she is adorable! hope she went to a good home and didn't get PTS


----------

